# Caesar Creek Lake muskie



## skipjack11

I picked up my biggest Caesar Creek muskie Today. At 19 1/2" it was bigger than the other dinks I've caught at Caesars.I know there has to be a fair population of 30+" fish by now if I can only connect.


----------



## Pike

Skipjack,

Congratulations! I had a chance to meet you last Sat. I am still looking to pull my first one out of the lake. I am going to give it a shot Friday morning. I will post the results if there are any to post.

Pike


----------



## catking

Nice going skipjack !!! There are for sure some big ones in there. Just a matter of time.......... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## lmrkiller

I just got my first muskie 41" casting a jr 13 at Clear Fork Sun. I live 15 min from CC and can't wait to try out the lake muskie now have another hunter.


----------

